
Mozilla CEO: Gay-marriage firestorm could hurt Firefox cause (Q&A)  - ntakasaki
http://www.cnet.com/news/mozilla-ceo-gay-marriage-firestorm-could-hurt-firefox-cause-q-a
======
cluthe
He wants Mozilla to be inclusive, while also supporting the exclusion of gay
people from marriage. The hypocrisy of bigots is astounding.

~~~
dalke
Has he said that he wants Mozilla to be inclusive? I thought he only said that
he would commit to making sure that Mozilla would follow its stated goals and
ideals, and ensure the "inclusive health benefits policies will not regress in
any way".

That's not the same as saying he wants Mozilla to be inclusive. There are any
number of CEOs who have policies in place that they personally disagree with,
but enforce none-the-less. (As a simple example, EEOC anti-discrimination
policies, but also any other policy required by the Board of
Directors/shareholders which the CEO disagrees with.) I don't think that makes
them hypocrites.

It may make their ability and competence to carry out those policies suspect,
but that's not hypocrisy, no? "Cognitive dissonance" seems like a closer
concept, but I'm not sure.

